# RR: 52. Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great"



## Trout

*1.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1951)










2.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1957)










3.	Krips (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1958)










4.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1958)










5.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1942)










6.	Mengelberg (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1940)










7.	Wand (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1995)










8.	Toscanini (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1941)










9.	Giulini (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1977)










10.	Solti (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1981)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1951)
2.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1957)
3.	Krips (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1958)
4.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1958)
5.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1942)
6.	Mengelberg (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1940)
7.	Wand (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1995)
8.	Toscanini (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1941)
9.	Giulini (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1977)
10.	Solti (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1981)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

